# United pharmacies credit card fraud?



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok need a bit of advice, I was about to get my hcg and adex for my cycle in January. Was looking to get them from united pharmacies uk, so googled a review to see if they are kosher. There are a lot of bad reviews about non delivery and even more worryingly fraudulent transactions on credit cards used to purchase meds. Any one else on here had any problems??

Are there any other sites you could recommend? If this question to recommend a site for pct meds is against site rules please ignore.

cheers


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

never herd of them mate, i get al my gear from the gym lol.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

try www.unitedpharmacies.com g2g


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> try www.unitedpharmacies.com g2g


That's the one I was going to use but the reviews are a worry, have you had any problems??


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

K1NGCA1N said:


> That's the one I was going to use but the reviews are a worry, have you had any problems??


you gave one with UK in. Yes I have used them a few times never had a problem. Loads on here recommend them


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

Used them a few times & never had a prob mate


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

What sort of timeframe did you get your meds?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

They turned up really quick for me, about 5 days...

Just didn't like how they'd plastered 'hcg and needles for hcg' all over the front of the package


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

I used them and everything was fine

However nationwide won't allow you to purchase from them.

If you're worried get a prepaid credit card...


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I always get confused what URL it is


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

I wouldn't buy off united pharmacies again as the last time I ordered something a few weeks later £200 was took out of my account from a site I never used. Had to get a new card etc. I only ever use PayPal to pay for items but I had to use my card details on their site cause they don't accept PayPal. I'm not the only one this has happened to either.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

which url Dani? there are 2 united pharmacies? I was going to order some ADEX from one of them


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

It was the uk one. Both are run by the same people and all items are sent from china


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah looking at the reviews I'm not sure it's worth the risk any other trusted sites online or should I pay more and just get them from my source??


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I've used alldaychemist twice and had no issues, always reply to mails and etc


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i use alldaychemist and never had any problems


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

If you're worried get yourself a prepay credit card. You basically top it up with the amount you want then use it to purchase like a normal credit card. I've never had a problem with united pharmacies.

I use this one:

http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/

http://www.visa.co.uk/en/products/visa_prepaid.aspx


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

PaulB said:


> If you're worried get yourself a prepay credit card. You basically top it up with the amount you want then use it to purchase like a normal credit card. I've never had a problem with united pharmacies.
> 
> I use this one:
> 
> ...


Cheers good idea thanks for the links


----------



## agwood (May 7, 2016)

I asked them about this, and their reply was:

''We have set up a highly secure system. Such that we highly respect our customer details. ''

''We use the latest strong encryption technology to ensure that all personal information is protected to the highest standard. ''

''Each time you place a new order, you must re-enter your credit card details. And after every transaction, the details are removed immediately.''

This aside, I have some faith in the quality of their actual products. I once ordered 10 tabs of Clomiphene from them, took 25mg on a Thursday and again on Friday, then a week later had my hormone levels checked.

My LH was 15 mIU/ml, FSH 7 mIU/ml and TT 29.5 nmol/l.

The only hormone I had checked prior to this was my TT, which was 24.1 nmol/l.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

they emptied my account two days after making an order well at least think it was them was only thing I had used card for a prat from petrol for weeks


----------

